# Need help with hdmi switch?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I moved my Paradigms and my Onkyo 605 receiver up to my bedroom. I just picked up a 5x1 hdmi switch because the Onkyo only has 2 inputs. I have VIP 211 DishNetwork box, PS3 slim,and Xbox 360 slim, all hdmi. How do I set this up so I can run everything through my receiver?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Just plug all your sources into the inputs of the switch then go from the switch output to one of the inputs of the reciever then go from the Hdmi output on the reciever to the TV or projector you are useing.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

That is what I tried. Have no picture or sound. I'll go over it again and make sure that everything is connected the right way


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jmy2469 said:


> That is what I tried. Have no picture or sound. I'll go over it again and make sure that everything is connected the right way


What switch did you buy?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well that should work. You may have a handshake issue going on. Try just going from your dvd player to the switch and then strait to the tv and see if it works.


----------

